# FIRST TIME TUTORIAL ***BLUEEEE*** very pic heavyy



## laura-doll (May 7, 2007)

okiii so i have never done a tutorial before and i can safely say this is my last LOOOL
it stressed me out so much
idk how u girls do it
so anyway its pretty naff
but here goes...

This is what i used...





mac lash number 3
mac eyeshadow- fresh water , contrast
mac pro pigment - clear sky blue 
lancome hypnose
lancome artliner
mac eyepaint - bare canvas
chanel intense eyepencil
nars blusher - orgasem
bobbi brown shimmer brick  - beige
mac lustureglass - wonderstruck
mac lipstick - hue
mac duo
and almay foundation *not pictured...i 4got* lol

so first of all i applied my foundation with the 190 mac foundation brush




then becuase my foundation is a smidge darker than my skintone i used the 187 brush to blend it in




Next..blusher..nars orgasem blush..i love it




do the fish face....








after i had applied my blusher i used my new bobbi brown shimmer brick over the blush








then i applied my MAC eyepaint in bare canvas as i base for my eyeshadow




when i done that i applied my mac pro pigment to the innter corner of my eye




then freshwater after that








then contrast....








then get the 224 brush AND BLEND IT ALL TOGETHERRRR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







after that i lined my top lid with lancome artliner









REPEAT ALL THE ABOVE PROCESS ON THE OTHER EYE.
it will look like this




get out your lashes and glue and apply them along the lash line








after this i use
pink couture shadestick as a base for the eyeshadow along the bottom lashline








then i get a little bit of clear sky blue on the brush and applied




next the lips...




apply Hue lipstick first




then wonderstruck





FINITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO





im aware i have fake tan hands LOL


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 7, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! Thanks! I see Hello Kitty in the background, yet another HK fan!


----------



## laura-doll (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Awesome tutorial! Thanks! I see Hello Kitty in the background, yet another HK fan!_

 
hello kitty rocks
hehe
my bf bought me the teddy its huge

and thank yoooou xx


----------



## Hilly (May 7, 2007)

cute!


----------



## Shimmer (May 7, 2007)

Great tutorial.
Honest to God, the pic right before putting on the shimmerbrick, you're beautiful in.


----------



## laura-doll (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Great tutorial.
Honest to God, the pic right before putting on the shimmerbrick, you're beautiful in._

 
hehe thankss xxx


----------



## mystikgarden (May 7, 2007)

Great job!! You are so very beautiful love!!


----------



## Emmi (May 7, 2007)

Thank you!! You look soo cute! I have to try this out!


----------



## MACisME (May 7, 2007)

beautiful tut girly!


----------



## ..kels* (May 7, 2007)

awesome tutorial!! you are way too pretty!!


----------



## xSazx (May 7, 2007)

LOVE that laurz, you've sold me the shimmerbrick


----------



## laura-doll (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 

 
_LOVE that laurz, you've sold me the shimmerbrick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
woooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and get the pink one aswell
its lurvleh


----------



## mistella (May 7, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 7, 2007)

prettyyy! love the pale lips! changes the look completely!


----------



## Pearlette (May 7, 2007)

wow u r so pretty


----------



## linziP123 (May 7, 2007)

that's a really great tutorial, very pretty! hope it's not your last!


----------



## pinkstar (May 7, 2007)

Amazing! You have to do more!
You're very pretty!


----------



## makeupgal (May 7, 2007)

Great tutorial!  Love the colors.  Note to self: Buy shimmerbrick tomorrow!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 7, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## n_c (May 7, 2007)

That was a great tutorial...you made it seem so easy


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 7, 2007)

Very nice.  Don't let this be the last.


----------



## Simi (May 8, 2007)

Great tutoria
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 l. awasome work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Love the blue color...


----------



## laura-doll (May 8, 2007)

thank you girliesss


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2007)

Great tut, you are looking like a doll! Thanx!


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (May 8, 2007)

loved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just got the shimmer brick in beige, i love itttt <33


----------



## Jayne (May 8, 2007)

thanks !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the final result is gorgeous !! 
and the cheeks OMG


----------



## hishappyending (May 8, 2007)

oh my....
you're beautiful without make-up as well.


----------



## linkas (May 8, 2007)

Thank you so much!! Awesome tut!! Very pretty!


----------



## Lissa (May 8, 2007)

You look lovely! You're very pretty. 

And I now want the shimmerbrick too


----------



## laura-doll (May 8, 2007)

EVERYONE SHOULD OWN A SHIMMERBRICK loool
im getting the pink one next <3


----------



## glued2mac (May 8, 2007)

*great tut! very cute*


----------



## laura-doll (May 8, 2007)

thankss xx


----------



## Brianne333 (May 9, 2007)

Love this look!  I could never pull it off (blue is all wrong on me) but it looks fantastic on you


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

i love it! and u look stunning with and without makeup


----------



## laura-doll (May 9, 2007)

hehe thanks girlsss
xxx


----------



## breathless (May 10, 2007)

very pretty! thank you!


----------



## laura-doll (May 10, 2007)

np xxxx


----------



## rockexrolloh (May 10, 2007)

oh my god, why are you so damn gorgeous? i am so jealous of you and your skills. 
and what kind of tanner do you use?


----------



## xJUDYx (May 10, 2007)

love this tut!! the end product looks awesome!


----------



## laura-doll (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockexrolloh* 

 
_oh my god, why are you so damn gorgeous? i am so jealous of you and your skills. 
and what kind of tanner do you use?_

 
i use johnsons holiday skin
normal to dark

xxxx


----------



## laura-doll (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJUDYx* 

 
_love this tut!! the end product looks awesome!_

 
thaaaanks
xx


----------



## foxyqt (May 11, 2007)

you look gorgeous! im sooo getting the 182 after seeing this!


----------



## missvox (May 11, 2007)

Wow, great job chica!! Vibrant colors, you are a pro!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (May 11, 2007)

Wow you are soooooo pretty and love the makeup!


----------



## laura-doll (May 11, 2007)

thanks gurrrls
x


----------



## mkupsusie (May 12, 2007)

Wow! Love the blue. You're so pretty.


----------



## applefrite (May 12, 2007)

It is beautiful , u are pretty .


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 12, 2007)

Your Tut Is Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Blues Are Amazing On You!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (May 12, 2007)

This was great!! Very nice and easy to follow!


----------



## laura-doll (May 13, 2007)

thanksss
glad u enjoyed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxx


----------



## sarahx (May 13, 2007)

Wow great make-up tut and you are gorgeous!

I love the way your foundation looks dewey I can never get mine to look like that :/


----------



## laura-doll (May 15, 2007)

thanksss
what u meen dewey ?
xx


----------



## ty_inspires (May 15, 2007)

Gosh, blue looks stunning on you!


----------



## RobinG (May 15, 2007)

I love all your looks. Thanks for doing this tutorial. And I have to say you look very beautiful with out makeup, But you look Hott as hell with!


----------



## laura-doll (May 15, 2007)

awwwh thank yoooou xxx
i need to start doin more tut's
lookin bk it was kinda fun lol
xxxx


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_i use johnsons holiday skin
normal to dark

xxxx_

 
is that available in the US? i was gonna ask u the same question, hehe.


----------



## xedenx (May 16, 2007)

I love this! i could never pull of those blues though..


----------



## laura-doll (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_is that available in the US? i was gonna ask u the same question, hehe._

 
i should imagin soooo


----------



## laura-doll (May 16, 2007)

awwwh give it a go
dont know till u try 
xxx


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 16, 2007)

Aw your lovely and great tut hun.


----------



## laura-doll (May 16, 2007)

thank yooou x


----------



## Odette (May 16, 2007)

Great tut.


----------



## laura-doll (May 19, 2007)

thank yoooou
xxxx


----------



## glam8babe (May 20, 2007)

i keep lookin at this tutorials! its soo gorgeous lol the blue really suits you hun. im gunna get a shimmerbrick! uve made me want 1 lol


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

lol they are fab
i still need to get the pink oneee


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 20, 2007)

wow you are gorgeous


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

aww ur so sweet

wonders of make up tho eh lol


----------



## Fanofmac (May 20, 2007)

so so so so Pretty !!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

Looks great! Thanks for posting


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

hehe thank you
and np
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (May 21, 2007)

what kind of brush is that u are using with the shimmerbrick and who is it by...it looks nifty


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_what kind of brush is that u are using with the shimmerbrick and who is it by...it looks nifty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its MAC's 182 brush
x


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (May 21, 2007)

why is yours square and the one on the mac site round...yours is cuter and i want square


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_why is yours square and the one on the mac site round...yours is cuter and i want square 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cause i got mine from a collection that was out at the time
xxxx


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (May 21, 2007)

i just found out it was from the couture collection..nevermind..thanks though


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

np xxxx


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (May 21, 2007)

IM SO GOING HOME AN TRYING THIS OUT!!! THAT WAS A GREAT TUTORIAL


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

thanksss xxx
post pics on the FOTD section when your done
id like to have a lookyyy
x


----------



## Miss World (May 22, 2007)

I love it! omg you look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I adore this look! thank you so much for the TUT


----------



## laura-doll (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 

 
_I love it! omg you look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I adore this look! thank you so much for the TUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
np
xxx


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks nice


----------



## ankheera (Jun 14, 2007)

great tut!! the problem is that now i definitely need a shimmerbrick!!!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 15, 2007)

lol evryone should own a good few shimmerbricks


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

you look fab...love it!


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks xxx


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

im gonna try this one, i love blue!


----------



## lilaanne (Jul 20, 2007)

Very well made! Great effect. Thanks!


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

you're cuuute.


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh man, I'd been wondering what to do with my Hue l/s and now that I have Wonderstruck l/g you've given my l/s hope! Thanks!


----------



## eslover (Aug 17, 2007)

shimmerbrick!!!!!

Lovely tut


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 18, 2007)

This COOL BLUE is so hot


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jun 22, 2008)

great job!! loving the ring too = )


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 23, 2008)

you look absolutely gorgeous girl! good tutorial too <3


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Pixiya (Jul 3, 2008)

Funkyyyy, looks like mermaid make-up


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 3, 2008)

Love Love Love this! Blue is my favorite eyeshadow and you rocked it!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 20, 2008)

Great tutorial


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 

 
_LOVE that laurz, you've sold me the shimmerbrick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DITTO! Great tutorial!


----------



## Bright (Jul 21, 2008)

Very, very nice. I like it a lot


----------



## beautyku (Jul 21, 2008)

i love your tutorial.. thanks ..you are soo beautiful


----------



## Geraldine (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!! I like this tut a lot.

(Also, I like your diamond ring, it's very pretty).


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, that's just such a cute look on you!!

Great job


----------



## cuiran (Jul 29, 2008)

Great tut! Love this look!!!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Jul 30, 2008)

Really pretty


----------



## angelzxtearz (Jul 31, 2008)

Very pretty! You look like a boll! Beautiful!


----------



## Amber*Christine (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooooh! this look is soo damn cute!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

Oooh! This is really nice. Too bad i personally cant realy pull off blues or i would do this.


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Apr 6, 2009)

i love it!!!!
going to try this! i love it how u blend it!


----------



## Shokolate (Apr 12, 2009)

*WoW, is great!! You look soo cute! I have a question, do you use the shimmer brick as kind of iluminator, skin lights, skin finish??*


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 16, 2009)

ADORABLE! I love it! I really want to do this look now.


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 10, 2009)

ommgggg you make me want that bb shimmer brick so badly lol


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 14, 2009)

I like this!


----------



## astrank (Nov 17, 2009)

You look realy cute!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 24, 2009)

Lovely!!


----------



## MAC_BABE (Nov 24, 2009)

love it!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 24, 2009)

Loved this tutorial girl! You rocked it! It shouldn't be your last tho! And you totally sold me on the Bobbi Brown shimmer brick, I want it so much more now seeing it look awesome on you lol!


----------



## kelyoung (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 15, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooo beautiful!!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 23, 2010)

You look gorgeous! and made it look so easy!


----------



## stefwho (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------

